# All.n.One Loom



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Soooo excited! Received my new loom from AKB. It's small gauge so now I can use regular worsted weight yarn for socks.....I have a ton in my stash. Starting off by doing a gauge swatch and then following along on Isela's SAL on the AKB blog. 
I had a thought that if the company would make extra slider pegs available you could do two socks at a time or little hats or whatever. Maybe they already have those? I emailed them with that question. 
Anyway, must go work on my swatch. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Awww thats awesome .. im glad ur haveing fun with ur loom.. someone mentions that hobby lobby is gonna sell them,, i hope to get one as soon as they open in my area Have a great time !


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I am still waiting for my All in one loom, Had an e mail two weeks ago to say it had been shipped,I paid the highest rate of Postage,that cost as much as the loom,Iam getting a fed up waiting,The money went out of my account the day I ordered it and that was 3 weeks ago,


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I am still waiting for my All in one loom, Had an e mail two weeks ago to say it had been shipped,I paid the highest rate of Postage,that cost as much as the loom,Iam getting a fed up waiting,The money went out of my account the day I ordered it and that was 3 weeks ago,


Sorry to hear that, Mary. It's a really nice loom....once you finally get it, I think you will like it. It's so much easier to use, for me anyway. I can see it better than the adj sock loom with the tiny metal pags plus you can use worsted weight yarn.


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

I would get in contact with your Postal Company and have them do a check. Could be some not so honest postman thought his wife might like a nice gift.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

It could be your end,Getting no help fron KB,the link they give for tracking didnt work,I got a message there wasnt an order of that number,I have paid by Pay Pal so that will be safe,Tw0 years ago after I ordered something fron the USA someone tried to take money out of my bank account,When it happened a second time after an order from the USA I said I would never order fron there again,Thank goodness my bank stopped it in time and froze my account,


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Just tried again,Tried to track My ALL in one loom,all I get back from KB is no such order number, I could scream,


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

Good luck! I hope it comes soon.


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

That is strange you are having problems receiving your loom from them. They are usually very good with shipping and communication. I hope nothing got lost or something. I do hope you get it soon. It is a very nice loom. Is there any chance you have a slightly wrong number you are checking on? 


Mary Cardiff said:


> Just tried again,Tried to track My ALL in one loom,all I get back from KB is no such order number, I could scream,


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Its the right number,that is its the one they gave me in a E mail,


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

This one of the messages I get


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, I have had that problem with a different company for something. Sometimes it isn't set up right for us to actually track it. Unless you have actually subscribed with the company. I didn't subscribe to them, and have gotten the same type of message before. You can email the loom company to see if they have an idea of the where abouts. But I would allow 4-6 weeks for delivery. I really believe you will get your loom. Sorry it seems like forever getting it.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I would feel so much better, if they would reply to one of my e mails,


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Just phoned Pay Pal,They could get my money back today,Said I didnt want that,I thoufgt if Pay Pal e mailed them they would reply,


----------



## coffeejo (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey there, Look on your postage receipt and check for the tracking number. You can go online with your postal company and track to see where it's at!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Had 3 e mails form KB this evening,I had been given the wrong tracking number,But they tracked for me and it arrived at Customs in the Uk on the may the 8th,should be able to tell me more tomorrow, Alls well that end well,


----------



## coffeejo (Feb 6, 2012)

OMG, LOL, you can start a story with everwhere it went! so glad it worker out for you!!!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

At last found how to track my Loom,It left Customs UK today,should have it by the weekend,Must keep my finger of the wool/yarn I bought today


----------



## coffeejo (Feb 6, 2012)

That's so cool looking, did you use a sock loom or just a round loom? I haven't been brave enough to try sock's yet! LOL


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I did it on a round 24 peg loom,The other sock the red stripe goes down not around,The yarn is called Paintbox.Bought some more today got 2 balls Start eack sock with a new ball,That way there should match,not the same colour, this is shades of brown,Any yarn over I will make a child hat,


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

Good for you! Happy looming!


----------

